# 22 schooling in Chiang Mai



## Getsome (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone I'm 22 years old and I am getting out of the Army soon with the GI bill that pays for my schooling and gives me 1333 USD to live off a month. I have done alot of calculations and I think pretty safe in money matters. I will also raise it to 1550 a month for safety matters and bring at least 20k with me over there. Does anyone live/been to Chiang Mai. Is it a fun place with alot to do? Does anyone know how Payap University is?


----------



## tw8653 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Living in Chaing Mai*



Getsome said:


> Hello everyone I'm 22 years old and I am getting out of the Army soon with the GI bill that pays for my schooling and gives me 1333 USD to live off a month. I have done alot of calculations and I think pretty safe in money matters. I will also raise it to 1550 a month for safety matters and bring at least 20k with me over there. Does anyone live/been to Chiang Mai. Is it a fun place with alot to do? Does anyone know how Payap University is?


Hi There,
I'm an American and use to live in Chaing Mai and now living in Phayao, which is about 140 km east of CM.

From my experince,you will love it there and will not want to leave.
There are so many things to do in CM and surrounding country is absolutley amazing. go for it. you won't regrade it.

Cheers,

TW


----------

